# A slow watch?



## Danny McG (Sep 27, 2018)

What a strange concept 
Slow watch - Wikipedia


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 28, 2018)

Watcha talking about...the concept or watches? I last put a watch on my wrist about 15 years ago. Imagine a time when you didn't have a smart phone to tell you the time. That just feels so wrong now


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 28, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> Watcha talking about...the concept or watches? I last put a watch on my wrist about 15 years ago. Imagine a time when you didn't have a smart phone to tell you the time. That just feels so wrong now



But every time I pull the phone out of my pocket and press the button to light the screen I think how much more efficient a watch is.  Then I think I don't do it often enough to justify wearing a watch and carrying a smartphone.  

Technology can be annoying.  But that Slow Watch is weird and it's $300.


----------



## tinkerdan (Sep 28, 2018)

And now I'm anxiously awaiting the remake of an old favorite movie.

Slow Times at Ridgemont High

One would think that with the less intricate nature of running one hand as opposed to three hands--the watches would be less expensive.

I have a cheap old clock that has three  hands and it isn't necessary to watch the clock, because you can hear each tick and keep track of every second that way.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 2, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> Watcha talking about...the concept or watches? I last put a watch on my wrist about 15 years ago. Imagine a time when you didn't have a smart phone to tell you the time. That just feels so wrong now


Until 2015 I was working in a nuclear site restricted area where smartphones or cameras weren't permitted.

Some of my workmates used to get basic phones with a pay as you go SIM so they could be in touch - They couldn't get through a few hours without a phone. One reason stated was "to check the time".
I simply wore a watch.

Now I'm too used to it, flick my wrist instead of pulling a phone out, especially if it's heavy rain and then you gotta put a big wet rectangle back in your pocket.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 2, 2018)

dannymcg said:


> Until 2015 I was working in a nuclear site restricted area where smartphones or cameras weren't permitted.
> 
> Some of my workmates used to get basic phones with a pay as you go SIM so they could be in touch - They couldn't get through a few hours without a phone. One reason stated was "to check the time".
> I simply wore a watch.
> ...



Nah, watches are soooo 20th Century tech 

I've never got my black monolith wet and I like my wrist to feel free and not chained! Plus I can't type a reply on Chrons on a normal watch when I'm in the Gym.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 2, 2018)

I quit wearing a watch some 20 odd years ago. Now I find I mostly have a pretty good idea what time it is and when necessary there's nearly always a clock somewhere near or there's my phone.

I did look at those watches a long time ago and they seriously appealed to me (apart from the price). The reason is that they only give an approximate idea of the time which 99% of the time is all I need: it's around half past, quarter to etc. And these watches do that admirably. And that helps take away the obsession so many of us have about constantly and unnecessarily wanting knowing the _exact_ time. Occasionally it's important but mostly not so much so!


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 2, 2018)

For a while I had a watch on a chain, surprisingly it fitted perfectly into the watch pocket on my jeans.


----------

